# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Sophia)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Sophia)
Dokter C.A. Van Heesweg 2
Zwolle

Bezoek de website van Sophia


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Sophia).*

----------

